# Whom have you met? Autographs?



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

SO many of us listen to our favourites and attend concerts as well. Whom have you been privileged to meet or maybe received an autograph from?

These are the friendly people I have had the pleasure of meeting over the years:

Lou Harrison
Robert Shaw
Itzahk Perlman
Peter Serkin
Garrick Ohlsson
James Depriest
Michala Petri
Martin Berkofsky
Joshua Bell
Anne Akiko Myers
Nadja Salerno Sonnenberg

Autographs from all of the above and the following:

Alfred Brendel
Eugene Ormandy
Arnold Bax
Neemi Jarvi
Ned Rorem

I'm sure I'm missing a few here and there. 
I find meeting these folks so much fun and it brings the music to life even more.

Jim


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Over the years I have played with 
Jerzy Maksimyuk
Neemi Jarvi
Sir Neville Marriner
Radu Lupu
Christopher Warren-Green
Gary Burton
Jan Garbarek
Charles Groves
Colin Davis
Janice Graham
George Hurst
Sandy Bailey
Slava Rostropovitch
Matthius Ghore
Helmut Rieling
Patrick Gauloise
Augustine Dumay
John Harle
John Wallace
Steven Osbourne
Howard Shelley
Richard Studt

and countless others...
I never once thought of asking for an autograph.
Pretty dumb really...


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Playing with such illustrious company outdoes an autograph in my opinion.A photograph even better!
I'm impressed. A great list of people there.

Jim


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

post-minimalist said:


> Over the years I have played with
> Jerzy Maksimyuk
> Neemi Jarvi
> Sir Neville Marriner
> ...


Fantastic list!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

post-minimalist said:


> Over the years I have played with
> Jerzy Maksimyuk
> ......
> and countless others...
> ...


Fergus, that list is amazing, frankly. With experiences such as those, the autograph aspect of it hardly figures really, does it? And in any case, 'signings' are more significant to some than to others.

I mix far more with writers than musicians, so although I have quite a lot of much-treasured signed _books_, I have very few autographs with a music connection. To tell the truth (and with one very special exception not listed here), I hardly know how to go about acquiring them, when it comes to living musicians. Maybe someone can tell me - how does one encounter members of the cast of an opera, after a performance, for instance? Does one hover about the stage door (wherever that is) for hours afterwards?

So, all but one (and that one must remain mysterious) of my tiny collection of musical autographs have been picked up in odd places here and there:








Hubert Parry








Clara Butt








Joan Sutherland








Gwyneth Jones








Mirella Freni


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I acquired a few by doing just that: hanging around after a concert. Even sometimes a few hours afterward. The nice part waiting quite awhile after is that the artist/musician has had time to cool down,relax a bit and are more willing to talk a bit. I remember meeting Peter Serkin that way. We had a good 20 minute chat about music and then sports of all things. A very charming fellow.

Some are a bit apprehensive about photos though I notice. Perlman would not as it was in his contract he could not for fear of some using it to call themselves "students". Seems a bit obsessive but oh well.
He was a nice man and was certainly willing to chat a bit and sign.

Jim


----------



## xJuanx (Feb 24, 2009)

I've met and asked for an autograph to Gidon Kremer, Fabio Biondi, William Christie, Iván Fischer and that's it. But I own a Yehudi Menuhin autograph from a concert he gave in Paris.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> Mirella Freni


Lovely.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Never really sought autographs... but I do have one notable one- I have a study score signed by *Erich Leinsdorf*. [Got it as a premium for a Chicago Symphony Orchestra "Radiothon" contribution.]

As far as artists met in person, let me single one out, opera tenor *Clinton Forbis*, whose comments on Wagner performance have been among the most interesting, insightful and pertinent reflections and observations I've ever heard on the subject.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

I have only met a couple of composers, but they were good ones  Olivier Messiaen and Michael Tippett.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

@Elgarian & jhar25: I agree that's a a great one of Mirella Freni!

I should have added Yalta Menuhin (Yehudi's sister) to my list. She played the Emperor concerto with the Scottish Sinfonietta when I was just 17 but I remember being so impressed that she was Yehudi's sister. I suppose after a while you get a bit blazee about all these famous people who come to the orchesrtra as soloists, (I must have forgotten hundreds) but there is always someone who comes aong and you say 'wow! he's a legend...'. This happened most recently with Radu Lupu who came to play a cylce of Beethoven piano concertos under the direction of Sir Neville Marriner. One of these featured in my list of 'dream concerts' in a recent thread. I got to show the scores of my Debussy Preludes arrangements to Radu who had just undergone surgery to clear arteries in his neck. The following night he played 'The Dancers of Delphi' as an encore! Now, that was a very nice gesture. 

@Lang: Messiaen! Wow, that is impressive! He was usually surounded by a 'bodygaurd' of students. Where did you meet him?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've listened to Oistrakh, Kogan and Ricci. But about autographs, I've some signed pictures: Oistrakh, Szigety,Francescatti, Ricci, Stern,Menuhin,Heifetz, Odnoposoff,Szering, Campoli, Gulda, Badura-Skoda, Lewenthal,Amparo Iturbi, Alexander Borowsky. You should remember that between 1930 and 1960, Buenos Aires was one of the main centers of classical concerts in Latin-America, and that everybody who was something in music pass from BA several times.So, there are many autographs in private hands.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

post-minimalist said:


> @Elgarian & jhar25:
> 
> @Lang: Messiaen! Wow, that is impressive! He was usually surounded by a 'bodygaurd' of students. Where did you meet him?


It was at the Bach Festival at Oxford. He was attending with his wife, Yvonne Loriod, to play the Visions de l'Amen. Unfortunately my French wasn't good enough to have a flowing conversation, and we had to speak through an interpreter.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I also met Xenakis at a Xenakis festival in Glasgow. I was playing with the BBCSSO and he came to say how pleased he was with our performance. He said this crazy statement:

'Congratulations! Gentlemen, around the world my works are played with terrible inaccuracy. Ususally the orchestras manage to play only 10% of my music correctly. You, Gentlemen, played at least 20% correctly!'

How's that for a come down!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

post-minimalist said:


> I also met Xenakis at a Xenakis festival in Glasgow. I was playing with the BBCSSO and he came to say how pleased he was with our performance. He said this crazy statement:
> 
> 'Congratulations! Gentlemen, around the world my works are played with terrible inaccuracy. Ususally the orchestras manage to play only 10% of my music correctly. You, Gentlemen, played at least 20% correctly!'
> 
> How's that for a come down!


I suppose so, but on the other hand, consider what tremendous opportunities for improvement still remain!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

ah! so much practice to be done and so little time....


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Some autographs are a very good investment, and in the market goes to 3 figures at least.Some examples:
Glenn Gould
Hassid (?!)
Neveu
Martzy
Young Horowitz
Young Heifetz
Flesch
Young Ferras
Auclair
Andrei Korsakoff
Wolfthal
A signed good picture of Gould in mint condition can reach 4 figures.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Taneyev said:


> Some autographs are a very good investment.


Just in case there's any doubt: my signed photo of Mirella Freni will never be for sale!


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

post-minimalist said:


> I also met Xenakis at a Xenakis festival in Glasgow. I was playing with the BBCSSO and he came to say how pleased he was with our performance. He said this crazy statement:
> 
> 'Congratulations! Gentlemen, around the world my works are played with terrible inaccuracy. Ususally the orchestras manage to play only 10% of my music correctly. You, Gentlemen, played at least 20% correctly!'
> 
> How's that for a come down!


Oh well. I guess I would have chalked that up to eccentricity. 

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I have several autographs of the Japanese composer Akira Ifukube, autograph of Aram Khachaturian, conductor Osmo Vanska and world famous koto player Keiko Nosaka.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

My collection is a signed CD from Pierre-Alain Volondat.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Some of those I have been privileged to meet and work with:

Piers Adams (recorder player)
Sir Malcolm Arnold (composer)
Vladimir Ashkenazy (pianist/conductor)
David Atherton (conductor)
Alexander Baillie (cellist)
Rudolf Barshai (conductor/violist)
Yuri Bashmet (violist)
Django Bates (jazz composer/performer)
Paavo Berglund (conductor)
Matthew Best (conductor/baritone)
Sir Harrison Birtwistle (composer)
Carla Bley (jazz composer/pianist)
Herbert Blomstedt (conductor)
Julian Bream (guitarist)
Gavin Bryars (composer)
Tomasz Bugaj (conductor)
Harry Christophers (conductor)
Michael Collins (clarinettist)
Sir Colin Davis (conductor)
Norman Del Mar (conductor)
Sir Edward Downes (conductor)
Charles Dutoit (conductor)
Siân Edwards (conductor)
Mark Elder (conductor)
Mark Ermler (conductor)
Robert Farnon (composer/conductor)
Vladimir Fedoseyev (conductor)
Herbie Flowers (bassist/arranger/bandleader extraordinaire)
Sir James Galway (flautist)
Valery Gergiev (conductor)
Roy Goodman (conductor)
Adam Gorb (composer)
Sir Charles Groves (conductor)
Barry Guy (double bassist/composer)
Anthony Halstead (horn player/conductor)
Vernon Handley (conductor)
Jonathan Harvey (composer)
Hans Werner Henze (composer)
Richard Hickox (conductor)
Anders Hillborg (composer)
Jools Holland (jazz/rock musician)
Ralph Holmes (violinist)
Simon Holt (composer)
George Hurst (conductor)
Steven Isserlis (cellist)
Janine Jansen (violinist)
Stephen Kovacevich (pianist)
György Lehel (conductor)
John Lill (pianist)
Tasmin Little (violinist)
John Lubbock (conductor)
Witold Lutosławski (composer)
Nicholas McGegan (conductor/period-instrument specialist)
Joanna MacGregor (pianist)
Sir Charles Mackerras (conductor)
Mischa Maisky (cellist)
Andrew Manze (violinist)
Odaline de la Martínez (conductor/composer)
Diego Masson (conductor)
Sir Peter Maxwell Davies (composer)
Stephen Montague (composer)
Sir Patrick Moore (astronomer/xylophonist extraordinaire)
Sir Roger Norrington (conductor)
Cristina Ortiz (pianist)
David Palmer (key musician from Jethro Tull 1968-1979)
Paul Patterson (composer)
Sir Peter Pears (tenor)
André Previn (conductor)
Harry Rabinowitz (light music composer/arranger/conductor)
Sir Simon Rattle (conductor)
Gennadi Rozhdestvensky (conductor)
Robert Saxton (composer)
Michel Schwalbé (concertmaster of the Berlin Philharmonic in Karajan's time)
Christopher Seaman (conductor)
Uri Segal (conductor)
Roger Steptoe (composer)
John Tavener (composer)
Andre Tchaikowski (pianist)
Yuri Temirkanov (conductor)
Sir Michael Tippett (composer)
Viktor Tretyakov (violinist)
Mark Anthony Turnage (composer)
Rick Wakeman (rock keyboardist extraordinaire)
Sarah Walker (soprano)
Benjamin Wallfisch (composer/conductor)
Raphael Wallfisch (cellist)
Timothy West (actor)
Mike Westbrook (jazz composer/band leader)
Willard White (bass)
Mark Wigglesworth (conductor)
John Wilbraham (trumpeter)
John Williams (film-music composer/conductor)
John Woolrich (composer)
Thomas Zehetmair (violinist)

Seeing them altogether like this suddenly makes me feel very old!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A fine list ... Did anyone of them have any interesting / unusual remarks or views about musical works that you found particularly memorable ?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

joen_cph said:


> Did anyone of them have any interesting / unusual remarks or views about musical works that you found particularly memorable ?


A few of them had a profound influence on me.

It was the late, great *Vernon Handley* who converted me to Elgar. Before hearing his revelatory performance of the First Symphony in the mid 1980s I hadn't much cared for Elgar. 'Tod' (for that's what he liked to be called) made me understand. And solely through the magic of music.

I also remember* Tomasz Bugaj* taking a professional London chamber orchestra through the outer movements of Prokofiev's Classical Symphony at less than half speed. At first they felt like a school orchestra. Then they realised that, in the whole of their careers, *NO-ONE* had actually ever bothered to rehearse this piece properly (very well known but VERY tricky). They all learned something that day and played the symphony the best I have ever heard it.

A hilarious story about *Julian Bream*. You need to know that, as a young man, Bream travelled everywhere on his beloved Harley Davidson motorbike with his invaluable guitar strapped to his back. It was the Aldeburgh Ferstival, in the mid-1970s and there was a concert of early music (led by the incomparable Alfred Deller) in a quiet church in the Suffolk countryside. The rehearsal had gone well and Bream wasn't 'on' until the second half of the concert. So, he trundled off on his Harley into Aldeburgh to get something to eat. A consummate professional, Bream arrived back at the church about five minutes before the first half ended, giving him ample time to find somewhere to park the Harley (the surrounding area was now full of the audience's cars, of course). He had to circumnavigate the church a couple of times before he found a suitable space. He parked, then removed his leathers and returned to the rear entrance of the church. The first half ended and Bream enquired of some of his colleagues how the first half went. "Oh, it was fine", said one of them "until some maniac decided to ride around and around the church on a noisy old motorbike, drowning out the music." Bream kept VERY quiet and shuffled off to change into his concert clothing for the second half of the concert.

I was privileged to work with *Gennadi Rozhdestvensky* for the final time in 1989 in a performance of the complete ballet _Daphnis et Chloë_ by Ravel. How that man conveys so much through the flick of a finger, a raised eyebrow or a dart of the eyes is beyond me. Yet he does. Sometimes he also just put the baton down and arches one arm over his head (no sign of a beat!). He basically stops conducting. Oh, yes - and he HATES rehearsing and so doesn't allow the musicians much time to become acclimatised to this unique and extraordinary style. Somehow it works (the man has SUCH charisma) and the performance was radiant.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Please tellus more!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I can tell you that *Michel Schwalbé* was a rather unpleasant, lecherous old man. And *Christopher Seaman* would bark back at dogs in the street.

On tour with *Raphael Wallfisch* once in France, we were in a quaint old Picardois town where the concert was in the local church. Having no numbered seats, the French audience started to turn-up early. Very early - nearly an hour before the concert start time. Raphael was already changed and had seen that there were a lot of people in the church patiently waiting for the beginning of the concert. He picked-up his cello, marched down the middle of the church to the front, sat himself down and treated them all to an impromptu performance of Bach's First Cello Suite. A pretty good fillip to Anglo-French relations, I'd say!


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Delicious Manager said:


> Well, I can tell you that *Michel Schwalbé* was a rather unpleasant, lecherous old man.


We've just had the Berlin Phil here in Sydney, and in the programme it mentioned the terrific turnover of personnel during Abbado's tenure. Something like a third of the orchestra is under 40, and another third born in the 60s. It must have been a pretty fearsome band to join in Karajan's last years. Don't think I ever saw a photo of Schwalbé where he didn't look pretty severe.
cheers,
GG


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've not met any really important people personally. Yet. But I did meet the flute teacher Bonita Boyd at the Eastman School of Music, she's a real bigshot in the classical flute world. The heir to another flutist before her, Mariano.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> Hubert Parry


I live in a coastal village in West Sussex, England. On the way to the sea, I pass Hubert Parry's house where he spent a great deal of his adult life until he died in 1918. He wrote most of his major works here, including _Jerusalem_.

Just before I get to Parry's rather grand house, I pass JM Barrie's slightly more modest cottage, with the garden which inspired _Peter Pan_.

I'm a lucky chappie!


----------



## arturs86 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, this is a nice post.. It's very interesting to see signatures of such personalities. It helps to "catch" their character better.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Arthur Rubinstein - liked being the center of attention
Herbert Von Karajan - more democratic than meets the eye, concerned with the well-being of his musicians. Looked (dressed) like a standard upper-bourgeois (Paris XVIth arrondissement)

Pollini - reserved
Abbado - laid back
Sviatoslav Richter - concentrated, intense

Pierre Boulez - knows what he wants, knows how to get it

Mirella Freni - lovely
Nikolai Ghiaurov - loud, open-hearted, enthusiastic, warm, larger than life


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Cancel this. Sorry!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Well...Not that much*

I just have an autograph by Sarolta Kodály, the second wife of Zoltan.

I met Dmitri Shostakovich and had a cup of tea with him in 1970 when I was 17 years old. I didn't dare asking for an autograph. He was very kind...But an autograph seemed a bit corny...at 17 years old I didn't want to ask that! We were speaking for about 30 minutes, mainly music. We spoke about Katerina Izmailova a lot, because I like this opera (second version of the lady macbeth of Mnsk).

I saw Aram Khachaturian in the Bolshoi when I saw Spartakus but I didn't ask for an autograph...I wasn't impressed, I don't like his music very much. Spartakus is too long and heavy...just the adagio is wonderful






Martin


----------

